# Calgary Rock Shop new guitar shop in cow town



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

The Calgary Rock Shop... all info here... http://rockshoponline.ca/home.cfm

Went there today and got me a ESP Kamikaze IV. Great selection of gear and resonable prices... Tim is a pleaseure to deal with.

Khing


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

that ibanez SZ looks might nice...Ill have to check this shop out sometime soon. The whole bit about not being an authorized dealer...perhaps they are buying the guitars off ebay/online and selling them...


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

mine was described as mint condition like new... it's nothing new some of the other established shops did the same thing to get started... buying wholesale from distributers and not being an authorized dealer that is... ebay is not the only soarce... there are wholesalers who sell to small no name starter shops... plus there is a large network of guitar buyers/sellers/traders thats been there long before the internet.
be carefull is all... know the product you are purchasing and see wether or not the seller is trustworthy... tho you never know 100%. I've had deals go bad with established dealers too so ya never really know.
I'm happy with my purchase there thats for sure.

Khing


----------



## famouspogs (Jun 9, 2006)

**** yeah a guitar hero contest, can't wait to show off my mad skills.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Forgot to mention that I went back to the Clagary Rock Shop and made another purchase. Great shop and I have no issues at all with doing more business in the future.

Here is what I bought the second time round... where else are you gonna find a jem like this in cow town?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I've popped in there to check it out.
Was made welcome, and easily engaged in conversation about guitars.
He spoke well of other music stores (I appreciate it when someone doesn't come across a shaving an axe (no pun intended) to grind with the competition.) He actually suggested a different music store in answer to one of my questions, and he gave me some free picks, and I didn't even buy anything yet. I'll be popping in again some time.


----------



## evenon (Nov 13, 2006)

Cool guitar. You're right, there is not another place in Calgary you will find a GMP. Is that one Korina ?


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

We have a Rock Shop in Edmonton too...I've mentioned the store on this forum previously. I have always been treated well, but I haven't been back in quite some time...just running in different circles these days. The owner told me that he also owns a couple of Mr. Entertainment stores, so maybe that is how they get inventory.


----------



## Roidster (Aug 5, 2007)

i want that ESP viper camo,any one know how much he wants for it???


----------

